
One Giant Leap: The Apollo 11 Moon Landing, 50 Years On - guiambros
https://timesevents.nytimes.com/onegiantleap
======
guiambros
I just got back from the NYT event, and it was phenomenal. The video doesn't
capture the beauty of the live event, but worth watching anyway.

From the page:

 _The performers who are bringing these historic moments to life include:
Lauren Ambrose, Jeff Daniels, LaTanya Richardson Jackson, Samuel L. Jackson,
Dakin Matthews, Arian Moayed, Kristine Nielsen and JoAnna Rhinehart, with
special guests Rosdely Ciprian and Thursday Williams. Directed by Tony winner
(and nine-time nominee) Bartlett Sher and produced by Cambra Overend.

Following the reading, Michael Barbaro of “The Daily” hosts an onstage
conversation with Michael Collins, command module pilot on Apollo 11; Peggy
Whitson, the first female commander of the International Space Station; and
Poppy Northcutt, the first female engineer to work in NASA’s Mission Control,
starting with Apollo 8._

~~~
dmix
What was it like at the event that isn't captured? Was there a party
afterwards?

~~~
guiambros
Content-wise is the same, so you're not missing anything (and there wasn't any
after-event party or reception).

But the video doesn't do justice to capture the same gravitas of the actors
reading it live, and the back-and-forth of the cameras to focus on who's
speaking is annoying - e.g., some folks intentionally interrupt each other;
that worked beautifully live, but not so much on video.

